# Help reporting people with campfires



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

I realize this post may not belong here. Can anyone tell me how to report people with camp fires that aren't in campgrounds? It's in Uinta national forest. I tried calling the Spanish Fork district office. I realize it's raining right now but I certainly don't want another wildfire.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

If your in Utah county, the sheriffs office will be on it fast!!!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Or just dial 911


----------



## AMT (Aug 9, 2011)

Or just stop and talk to them maybe they don't know there is a burn ban on.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

AMT said:


> Or just stop and talk to them maybe they don't know there is a burn ban on.


LOL seriously, that was my first thought. Just stop and tell them put it out, see if they are gracious. If not, then call authorities.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

AMT sorry there are signs on the road that say 5000.00 and up to six months in jail. The last time I tried to be friendly and advise someone they were breaking the law. I had my window smashed and stuff stolen out off my truck.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

AMT said:


> Or just stop and talk to them maybe they don't know there is a burn ban on.


+1. Although I assume most know they may appreciate the friendly concern vs a stupid ticket!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You have to figure that unless the folks that have a campfire burning have been living in a hole in the ground for the last couple of months they have to know that there is a fire ban. But then if they are out shooting they might not know of the target shooting ban since I don't believe that has been addressed in the news or papers that much. Also like ultramagfan said, you just don't know how the ones at the fire are going to take it since there would be a strong possibility that they have been consuming alcohol. Also that is what the county sheriff or forest service rangers get paid for, dealing with conflict. As far as a ticket I would be willing to bet that if they were approached by a county sheriff and told to put it out they will and it will usually just amount to a warning unless they give him a problem.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

They like the revenue I promise... I have received one  they didn't even make me put it out they put more logs on it and gathered by it for warmth while they filled out my ticket.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Bscuderi said:


> They like the revenue I promise... I have received one  they didn't even make me put it out they put more logs on it and gathered by it for warmth while they filled out my ticket.


Sounds like you may of been ice fishing with a fire on the ice.

I had a fire one July on the top of Skyline Drive when there were restrictions. The officer asked us to put it out, which we did and that was that and nothing else happened. He then went on down to the next campsite where there was another camp fire. But he was there a little bit longer than he was when he was with us so weather he knew someone there or was getting to know one as he was writing the ticket I don't know.


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Depends on the cop and the day I suppose I was very polite and everything. This was years ago west of Utah lake. Aparantly there was a restriction put out a couple weeks before for anywhere west of i15. However t had rained for three days straight (cold continuous fall rain) before we went camping. A fire restriction wasn't even a thought it was cold and everything was still soaked from the days of rain. The cops literally warned there hands and such on my fire while talking to me. Try informed me they were using an infrared helicopter to radio in all the campfires in the area this was like there 25th bust of the night. Sounds like revenue to me


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, it sounds like you were one of the lucky ones that a determined task force was going to ticket one way or another.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good post. Personally I think this issue is important enough that we should put this topic in several sections, but the rules are the rules. 

So I'm moving this to the Great Outdoors section, our camping section, and leaving a shadow topic here in Big Game.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

drsx said:


> AMT said:
> 
> 
> > Or just stop and talk to them maybe they don't know there is a burn ban on.
> ...


That is tough one, you want to be nice, but we all know that someone blatantly breaking the rules likely doesn't recognize courtesy and only that you cost them a ticket and then turn to vandalism or some sort of retaliation, such courtesy is rarely appreciated IMHO. Maybe make a judgment decision if they look like the type that would accept it graciously, but if it is well-marked I would lay down a dollar that they would not accept graciously.


----------



## Longfeather (Nov 27, 2007)

It sounds like these people were violating the law but, before we all start turning everyone with a fire in, be sure they are breaking the law.

Had a discussion with an officer and he didn't understand what fire restrictions were in place. He felt that no fires were allowed and was incorrectly going around telling everyone in the developed campground that they had to put thier fire out. It is his job to know and understand the restrictions and he didn't have a clue.

Go to this link for more information.

http://www.utahfireinfo.gov/fire_restrictions/restrictions.html


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great point lingfeather! I was just about to look up restrictions for the FG


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Longfeather said:


> It sounds like these people were violating the law but, before we all start turning everyone with a fire in, be sure they are breaking the law.
> 
> Had a discussion with an officer and he didn't understand what fire restrictions were in place. He felt that no fires were allowed and was incorrectly going around telling everyone in the developed campground that they had to put thier fire out. It is his job to know and understand the restrictions and he didn't have a clue.
> 
> ...


Amen. And while you're there looking at fire restrictions, take the time to look at the SPECIFIC areas where target shooting is restricted, noting that the restriction is NOT statewide.


----------



## MountainBro (Jul 2, 2012)

Bscuderi said:


> AMT said:
> 
> 
> > Or just stop and talk to them maybe they don't know there is a burn ban on.
> ...


Agreed on both points... o-||


----------

